# I want to belong to something more



## Preston H (Jul 15, 2018)

I take interest in history and believe history not studied is history doomed to repeat itself. I have studied religion and its many books and find it fascinating subject of intrest. 


Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 15, 2018)

And how do you see the above statements relating to Freemasonry ?


----------



## JJones (Jul 15, 2018)

I'll just leave this here! Best of luck in your journey if Freemasonry is what you're looking for.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 15, 2018)

JJones said:


> I'll just leave this here! Best of luck in your journey if Freemasonry is what you're looking for.


Good one!


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 16, 2018)

Freemasonry is NOT a religion: it is a fraternal organization


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Jul 23, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Freemasonry is NOT a religion: it is a fraternal organization


Of course the possibility exists that it used to be a third thing, a thing lost to today's Masons.  The possibility exists that it was once a great school where men learned not only science and understanding of the physical world but also the best way to think and reason.   But yeah, today it is pretty much just a fraternity.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 23, 2018)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> Of course the possibility exists that it used to be a third thing, a thing lost to today's Masons.  The possibility exists that it was once a great school where men learned not only science and understanding of the physical world but also the best way to think and reason.   But yeah, today it is pretty much just a fraternity.



Freemasonry still encourages its members to study the arts and sciences.


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Freemasonry still encourages its members to study the arts and sciences.


Is encouraging the same thing as teaching?


----------



## David612 (Jul 24, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> In my view in 1717 Freemasonry lost its connection to the brethren that had the genuine secrets and only had a drip feed for a few years before being cut off.
> 
> For example the breakaway GL did not have the 3rd degree and when they got it in 1723 it only lasted 2 years before the Noah  version was replaced with the Hiram version.
> 
> And by 1750 Masonic literature no longer referred to the Blazing Star as if there was no one left that could read Greek.  It was some decades before the star reappeared in the literature.


Any chance you have good reference material for Noah version James?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 24, 2018)

Join the military.


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 24, 2018)

Preston H said:


> I take interest in history and believe history not studied is history doomed to repeat itself. I have studied religion and its many books and find it fascinating subject of intrest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using My Freemasonry mobile app



Thank you for telling us about yourself. Now, do you have any questions Preston H? We're here to help each other.


----------

